# the rut



## sparky27 (Jul 8, 2008)

looks like its on!!! dropped a 6pt up at york river state park and had the funky smell from hell!! good luck everyone.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Rut*

The bucks are in the mood. The doe do not seam to want to participate yet.
The bucks are running around like crazy scraping and rubbing.

Watched a young buck this evening trail a fawn for 30 minutes around in circles.
I figure the fawn thought he was crazy. He is still learning.

Darin


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

3weeks. . cold nights.


----------



## sparky27 (Jul 8, 2008)

yeah, the full moon isnt for a couple of weeks and am keepin an eye on these bucks running around like fools. i dont think it will hit full force until the week of thanksgiving and then all hell will break loose.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

*Full chase phase*

The bucks are in full chase phase at Quantico Marine Base where I hunt. BIG bucks hitting the ground daily!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

IWC has it going on too!


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

*buck lockdown*

Sat in a tree today and watched a nice buck keep two does pinned down in a pine thicket. They would try and come out to feed he would herd both of them right back in thicket. Poor fella musta stayed in there for three hours grunting and raising cane. Buck sightings might go down while the boys keep there girlfriends herded up in the thickets. Waiting on em to come in so they can breed em. Lots of guys saw the same thing today. Sure was a lotta fun to watch and listen too.


----------

